# Heads up Atacosa Hunters



## hbnicols (Feb 15, 2010)

http://valleycentral.com/news/local...rs-at-the-laguna-atascosa-nat-wildlife-refuge

New info regarding cleaning your game. Be prepared and good luck. this is for both gun and bow.


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Oct.2014


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Old news, pain in the arse, but it's the law. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

